# 2021 BLAZER BAY 2020 CALL BOATS ETC FOR PRICING --SOLD



## Boats Etc. (Jan 22, 2015)

2021 Blazer Bay 2020
2021 Yamaha F150XB
2021 McClain trailer

Options

aluminum wheels
aluminum spare with carrier
stainless steel prop
10" hydraulic jack plate
leaning post with fixed back rest
swim ladder
flat dash console with live well
Boat will be water ready! 2 cranking batteries, prop, oil and half a tank of fuel.

Call Boats Etc for more information 281-471-6500


----------

